# 1.8 carburated original



## vwmex (Sep 11, 2007)

i have an 1800 carburated rabbit (owned since new) is 1986 in mexico, is not rotouched is completelly original everything, im thinking in selling. but i don`t want to sell to somebody who can appreciate it like me.
thank you


----------



## 82RabbitGL (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: 1.8 carburated original (vwmex)*

You might want to try these forums instead: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=807
Where are you located, photos?


----------

